# Diet



## Tegudude88 (Jan 18, 2013)

So I ordered some sheep,pheasant, and rabbit from hare today and I was wondering which of these meats would it be best to mix cod liver oil in?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I believe the oil is for absorption of vitamins from the animal liver.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Like i put cut up beef liver in with ground meat and calcium and cod liver oil

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bobby hill says to feed turkey/beef liver once a week and the turkey with cod liver oil is separate twice a week to cancel out the beef liver.im sure it doesn't make a difference but I already have alot of turkey/beef liver portioned in bags.what do you think would be most compatible to put the oil in?


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Does the meat have organs ground in it? If so you'll have liver in them either way


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 19, 2013)

You don't need suplaments with whole ground animals. I've not added anything to biggins food and he's huge! Dusted his bugs back when he was a month old after I got the food ordered from hare today gone tomorrow, I've not added anything


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I already have it and my guy has shedding problems so I might as well use it


----------



## james.w (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the humidity in the enclosure?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 19, 2013)

If the food is "whole" (bones, muscle meat and organ meat), then I would only supplement by adding fruits and vegetables to the mix. Only dust foods that do not contain bones (I prefer Repashy's Calcium PLUS supplement) like pure meat, insects and fruit/veggies.

I don't know why Bobby insisted on giving his tegus Cod Liver Oil PLUS liver... Both foods are extremely high in the fat soluble vitamins A and D (which can become toxic if too much is given)... And I believe too much fish oil can lead to a vitamin E deficiency. Domestic pets who are fed homemade diets which utilize fish oils (usually fish BODY oils) need to be supplemented with vitamin E. 

For humans "Per tablespoon (13.6g), cod liver oil contains 136% of the established daily Tolerable Upper Intake Level (UL) for Preformed Vitamin A (Retinol). Vitamin A accumulates in body fat, and can reach harmful levels sufficient to cause hypervitaminosis A." And then liver? I wouldn't personally feed CLO to my tegus or other pets. Salmon Oil is a much better choice in my opinion but simply feeding fish high in oils would be just as good.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 19, 2013)

The humidity is 70-80% but he just doesn't try to get his shed off when it's time


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 21, 2013)

Try the salmon oil. It doesn't contain excessive amounts of vitamin A and D. Have you been soaking him?


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've given him cod liver oil 4 times in the past two weeks and he shed today on his own for the first time on his own.so I'm stickin with it aha


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

I HIGHLY doubt it is from the CLO.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

So it's a coincidence that he shed fine for the first time in months with the same humidity and temps?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good food and proper temps with a constant humidity at 65 gives me great sheds every time. Never have given any supplements outside of cal dusted Dubois back when my gu was a little guy.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 21, 2013)

james.w said:


> I HIGHLY doubt it is from the CLO.



Same.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

I feed him a great diet and he has perfect temps and humidity but until I gave him the CLO he would have a hard time shedding


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you mind sharing how you keep him? Enclosure type/size, temps - basking and cool side, humidity, how do you measure temps and humidity, what are you using for substrate, and diet? Pics would be awesome as well.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

He's in a 8 by 4 enclosure his hot side is around 85, basking spot is 95 and the cool side is 72.a thermometer and humidity gauge I got at a reptile expo.turkey/beef liver, mice,salmon,and chicken gizzards & hearts


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

Is the gauge analog or digital? What are you using for substrate? Can you post pics of the enclosure?


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Digital
Cypress mulch 
I'm not sure how too but I will


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

How deep is the substrate?


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

15 inches


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like everything is good, pictures will help.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

How do I post pics?


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

Upload them to Photobucket and copy/paste the image code or add them to your response by clicking New Reply and scrolling down a little to the attachment part.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)

What's photobucket?


----------



## james.w (Jan 21, 2013)

An image hosting site - photobucket.com


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Deac77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have perfect sheds and I never give CLO so I wouldn't think that's it maybe something changes like the humidity in the house or outside and it helped a wee bit


----------



## Tegudude88 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know but either way I'm happy for my little dude


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 1, 2013)

that cage is frickin huge for that little gu but he'll grow into it lol looking good


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Aha yeah he loves it
He's on a growth spurt right now so I'm glad I built the cage when I did


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rereading this thread i am glad i went back and looked because my previous mixture from bobby hill had said to use the cod liver oil in conjunction with beef liver i had thought(?) So now I know not to over do that. Ugh. Too much is actually bad. He's still hibernating so when he wakes and resumes eating I can utilize yet more valuable info from this site and also implement some of dubya's feeding advice and be sure to have niles on a more wholesome/varied diet. I do have tons of premade/frozen bobby hill stuff but I can certainly reportion and add that to other mixtures or offer that once a week instead of staples of diet. Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

